# Having a Bad Day



## Vonnie80 (Aug 23, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Hope your all well.  Having a bit of a down day today.  Started 50mg clomid on the 13th Oct and tests confirmed I had ovulated.  Hoping AF doesnt show come Friday however yesterday and today I noticed that I have a very small amount of blood and now I've convinced myself that it hasnt worked this time and now feeling a bit depressed that I havent stopped crying since I came home from work.  Feeling a bit of a failure at the moment.  DH is away until Thurs and I dont think thats happening and every time I look at our wedding picture I break my heart.  

I feel so stupid as Iknow I have another 5 months to be trying.  I guess I was pining my hopes and hoping to be lucky first time round.... 

Going a bit   me thinks


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Vonnie     sorry to hear that you are feeling down.  I really hope that is has worked for you this time     but if it hasn't, it does just take time sometimes and it doesn't mean you are a failure at all.  Every cycle is an emotional rollercoaster so its no surprise that you are feeling like this.

I really hope things work out for you soon   

  

Jenny
xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Vonnie - it is incredibly difficult to deal with the ups and downs of TTC, but you just have to think that every day, every month, is bringing you closer to your BFP.  Hang in there honeybee... *if* this cycle doesn't work then at least you know Clomid is helping your body do what it needs to do to make a baby xoxox


----------



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

i hope that you will get a + this month,
I cross my fingers for you.

Maybe it is the reaction of your body to the treatment... it is hard, but I think that we all know how you feel.
Good luck!


----------



## summer104 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I know how your feeling i started my first cycle of clomid 50mg on the 15th oct. i was hoping and praying i would get a bfp. then af decided to turn up today i cryed and cryed this morning it felt awful. But i will carry on with my second cycle in a few days and stay posertive and hope and pray loads more that it will work this month..  Wishing everyone all the luck in the world


----------



## Vonnie80 (Aug 23, 2009)

Jenny - thank you so much for your kinds words, it really does help  

kd74 - thats exactly my feelings right now, its only 1 cycle, still more to come! thank you  

Cigogne04 - thank you for your support, unfortunately no + this time round but never mind, more cycles to follow, thank you  

Summer - I suppose we're kinda cycle buddies then   I started my first round on the 13th Oct, Af came today though so starting my next round tomorrow  

Thanks guys, means a lot just to see some simple words of support, Af today, next round of clomid tomorrow, though I have to say I have never felt cramp like this in a looooooong time, cant say I ever missed that part    and it has been really clotty (if thats even a word) I have heard that clomid can do weird things to your cycle so not too concerned     all round!c


----------

